# question about sawmill blade degrees



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone set me straight on the different degrees available for bandsaw blades.
I can order 4-7-9 and 10 degree blades.
Thanks for helping on this!
Tom


----------



## gvwp (Oct 22, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Can anyone set me straight on the different degrees available for bandsaw blades.
> I can order 4-7-9 and 10 degree blades.
> Thanks for helping on this!
> Tom




What you needing to know Tom? I have found that the lower the number the harder the wood. I use 4 degree for woods such as Osage and Hickory. 7-10 degree are all around blades. I use a 13 degree blade for pine. 4 degree works well with frozen wood as well which can be a bear to cut in any species. Hope this helps and is what you were looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 25, 2015)

gvwp said:


> What you needing to know Tom? I have found that the lower the number the harder the wood. I use 4 degree for woods such as Osage and Hickory. 7-10 degree are all around blades. I use a 13 degree blade for pine. 4 degree works well with frozen wood as well which can be a bear to cut in any species. Hope this helps and is what you were looking for.



Perfect, that's exactly what I was looking for!
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't really add anything to what David said, except he did make on extremely potential fatal suggestion; he mentioned sawing frozen logs. That means you have to be outside in frozen weather. You should ignore that part of his advice because you could die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't really add anything to what David said, except he did make on extremely potential fatal suggestion; he mentioned sawing frozen logs. That means you have to be outside in frozen weather. You should ignore that part of his advice because you could die.


Lol! That's the best time to mill! Chances of heat exhaustion are greatly reduced when milling in cold weather. And no skeeters, wasps, bees, etc to worry about

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gvwp (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't really add anything to what David said, except he did make on extremely potential fatal suggestion; he mentioned sawing frozen logs. That means you have to be outside in frozen weather. You should ignore that part of his advice because you could die.



Very true Kevin but you must realize if you try to saw inside during cold weather the fumes will kill you quicker than the cold so winter sawing is a no win situation. At least in the colder climates.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't the blades run cooler sawing frozen logs so they last longer??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 25, 2015)

Tom
I also agree with what they said plus.
Horsepower plays in there a bit in the higher degree blades also.
I only have a 13 hp Honda.
I can use 10 degree just can't push it hard


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

